

Ask HN: Non-cellphone long distance - bkovitz

After my first month as a web entrepreneur, it has become painfully clear that I need to talk on the phone long-distance without cell-phone glitches.  I live at the top of Potrero Hill in SF, and the cellphone reception here is horrible (I've gone through two carriers).<p>I'm moving in two months, so I'm not keen on buying a landline unless I really have to.  I've tried Skype on and off for years.  Skype is a disaster, far glitchier than cellphones, just not workable for business talk and project talk.<p>What service do you use for talking long-distance?  Or is spending the $$$ on a landline my only real option?
======
LogicHoleFlaw
Maybe an SIP phone and Asterix is the right answer? That gives you real VOIP
over an internet connection.

------
noodle
skype.

maybe its just you, but i've not had problems.

~~~
bkovitz
Hmm, maybe it's me. Does Skype on Mac OS have special difficulties?

